# Always Respect The Grandmother That Owns A 38 Special



## Transformer (Oct 18, 2018)

*If only he'd use a coaster! Minnesota grandmother, 75, SHOOTS her grandson in the leg after he repeatedly put his cup of tea on her furniture*

*Helen Washington, 75, shot her grandson in the leg on October 12*
*He told police she was angry with him because he repeatedly ignored her request to move his tea cup from her furniture*
*When police arrived to her Brooklyn Center, Minnesota, home they saw her unnamed grandson in the front yard with a gunshot wound to his right thigh*
*Washington has been arrested and charged with a felony assault charge*
 





+2
Helen Washington, 75, shot her grandson in the leg after he repeatedly ignored her request to move his tea cup from her furniture

A grandmother has been arrested for shooting her grandson in the leg over a cup of tea. 

Helen Washington, 75, faces second-degree assault charges after she shot her grandson for ignoring her repeated demands to keep his tea cup off her furniture.

Police arrived to Washington's Brooklyn Center, Minnesota, home last Friday to find her unnamed grandson in the front yard with a gunshot wound to his thigh, claiming his grandmother was the culprit. 

Officers found a .38 Special revolver with five rounds of ammunition, one of which had been fired, and Washington was arrested at the scene. 

Officers spoke with a minor at the scene who said they saw Washington got upset when her grandson refused to keep his cup off the furniture. 

The minor said she then poured the tea out and left the room to apparently fetch the gun.

*When she returned, her grandson had poured a new cup of tea, placing in on the furniture once more. *


That's when Washington pulled the gun out and shot her grandson in the leg, according to prosecutors.

While she was being arrested, the police complains says Washington told officers that she didn't think she should go to jail and asked officers where the bullet had hit her grandson.

A judge this week ordered Washington to be evaluated to see whether she is competent to stand trial. 

She now faces felony charges of second-degree assault with a dangerous weapon.

Washington is next scheduled to appear in court on December 18. 





+2
When police arrived to her Brooklyn Center, Minnesota, home, they found her unnamed grandson outside with a gunshot wound to this right thigh


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 18, 2018)

She shot her grandson because he's gay.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 18, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> She shot her grandson because he's gay.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 18, 2018)

Hoping for incompetent granny or a sympathetic prosecutor.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 19, 2018)

She sounds like a Black version of Marie from Everybody loves Raymond.


----------



## nysister (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh my word. There has to be more to it than that. @Crackers Phinn I think you hit on it!


----------



## Transformer (Oct 19, 2018)

nysister said:


> Oh my word. There has to be more to it than that. @Crackers Phinn I think you hit on it!



Now you know he was talking smack and being disrespectful.....he considered himself the owner and man of the house.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 19, 2018)

Well she told him. She probably even said I can show you better than I could tell you....


Well then she showed him.....with a 38 special.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 19, 2018)

I hate disrespectful people. Especially the willful ones.


----------



## Shula (Oct 23, 2018)

Y'all know I as soon as I scrolled down and saw her face in that mugshot. I don't think he's gay; I think he's disrespectful as ____ an M'Dear wasn't having it anymore. We couldn't even step foot in the living room with the plastic on the furniture and he just keep testing her with his lil' tea cup. We can see she keeps her home well maintained on the outside and she didn't want him damaging nothing on the inside.

There is a HUGE gulf between how we were all raised and these knuckleheads walking around today. Don't make me tell you something twice. Me and my chronic kid have had hours long heated convos about why a certain old school rule is the way it is and she doesn't understand the big deal. Her logic breaks me every time and I'll just end it with, "Do what I tell you to do in my house or y'all daddy got y'all in this white folks neighborhood and you trippin', etc. I have told her that I'm going to just start charging her when she tears up my stuff. She left the freezer to the garage fridge open and the food went bad. Do y'all know how hot a garage is in Florida in the summer months? Yep, I made her pay for it. I normally don't do stuff like that but since you want to question errything, I can show you what's up. 

Then I was like, "Chicken tastes better when you pay for it, right?" Now she needs to pay for the visor she broke off my Pibbs.

I probably would've shot him too depending on how my day was going, lol.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 23, 2018)

Shula said:


> I probably would've shot him too depending on how my day was going, lol



There is going to come the day when I'm exactly like this.  I would hope my cool head demeanor stays as I age....but no promises.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 23, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Now you know he was talking smack and being disrespectful.....he considered himself the owner and man of the house.


I bet he tells the women he dates “my grandma lives with ME” and not the other way around


----------



## Shula (Oct 23, 2018)

Transformer said:


> There is going to come the day when I'm exactly like this.  I would hope my cool head demeanor stays as I age....but no promises.



You feel it too?!! The older I get, the more I'm a little less "easy going". Maybe dealing with and witnessing all these shenanigans has a cumulative effect and our patience is like, "NO MORE!" I've been stewing since the Rae Carruth thread and wondering why is he free to harass a kid and a woman he should be bowing to and not 6 feet under? I didn't used to be so comfortable with violence and the death penalty...but these people are trying it. 

I'm more ticked this knucklehead called the cops on granny because he knew he was aggravating her. She's not going to get the accuser of Emmett Till treatment.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 24, 2018)

Shula said:


> You feel it too?!! *The older I get, the more I'm a little less "easy going". Maybe dealing with and witnessing all these shenanigans has a cumulative effect and our patience is like, "NO MORE!" *I've been stewing since the Rae Carruth thread and wondering why is he free to harass a kid and a woman he should be bowing to and not 6 feet under? *I didn't used to be so comfortable with violence and the death penalty...but these people are trying it. *
> 
> I'm more ticked this knucklehead called the cops on granny because he knew he was aggravating her. She's not going to get the accuser of Emmett Till treatment.


  I hear ya, sis.  (Based on the women in my family) I feel we get more ornery as we get older.  I swear one of these days my granny will start throwing knives at people


----------



## Shula (Oct 24, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I hear ya, sis.  (Based on the women in my family) I feel we get more ornery as we get older.  I swear one of these days my granny will start throwing knives at people



Maybe we should start a "support" group so we can get together and practice our aim. Lol. @Transformer seems like a very capable leader. We could have cocktails afterwards. Or before, lol.


----------



## nysister (Oct 27, 2018)

This thread


----------



## cocosweet (Oct 28, 2018)

Well she told him not to...


----------



## God_Favor (Oct 28, 2018)

Judging by her immaculate yard, it had to be well-known that Ms. Helen  didn’t play about her home being in order . He tried it ...

She needs some anger management


----------



## Transformer (Oct 29, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> She needs some anger management



She needs to abort her grandson.

AND

not watch any more episodes of Tyler Perry's Madea.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 29, 2018)

Like my mama would say, 'hard head bird don't make good soup.'


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 31, 2018)

"While she was being arrested, the police complains says Washington told officers that she didn't think she should go to jail and asked officers where the bullet had hit her grandson." 

Between this and her "not bothered" mug shot, granny is too much!


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 1, 2018)

I told DH this story and he was literally clutching his stomach with laughter!


----------

